# Spielen nicht möglich - Radeon X1900XTX



## moemaster (2. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute, 
ihr seid meine letzte Hoffnung. Folgendes Problem: Immer wenn ich ein Spiel anschmeiße - egal welches (Frontlines, CSS, Anno 1701) - kann ich nicht mehr als maximal 15 Minuten spielen. Dann wird der Bildschirm schwarz und ich muss neustarten. Wenn ich Glück habe sagt das ATI-Control-Center oder ein Bluescreen, dass der Grafikkartenbeschleuniger zurückgesetzt wurde. Aber meistens wird der Bildschrim einfach nur schwarz. Automatisches Neustarten habe ich bereits ausgeschaltet, neuste Treiber ausprobiert, alte Treiber ausprobiert (natürlich immer sehr sauber deinstalliert - noch extra ein Cleaningtool runtergeladen), neustes ATI-Control-Center, altes Control-Center, verschiedene Optionen im Control-Center ein- bzw. ausgeschaltet, Omega-Treiber versucht und selbst WIndows einmal neu aufgesetzt - es brachte alles nichts. Zu meinem System: Radeon X1900XTX 512MB, 2GB Arbeitsspeicher, C2D 2x 2,4 Ghz, das ganze läuft unter Windows XP Home. Das seltsame an der Sache ist, dass das Problem von einem auf den anderen Tag auftauchte. Grafikkartendeffekt würde ich ausschließen, da sonst ja absolut gar nichts gehen würde - oder irre ich? Ich wäre sehr dankbar, wenn ihr mir helfen könnt

LG

//edit: Was vielleicht noch zu erwähnen wäre, ist, dass auch bei Benchmark unterirdische Ergebnisse erzielt wurden.


----------



## PC Heini (2. Juni 2009)

Grüss Dich

Zum einen könnte es ein Wärmeproblem sein, zum anderen ein Arbeitsspeicher Defekt. Zur Wärmekontrolle ladest Du Dir mal Everest oder Speedfan herunter. Nach besagtem Problem startes Du den PC neu und wenn er hochgefahren ist, startest Du Speedfan oder Eversest und schaust nach den Temperaturen. Sind diese im grünen Bereich, lasste mal nen Memory Test laufen. ( Memtest herunterladen ). Dieses lässte mal ne Nacht lang laufen.


----------



## moemaster (2. Juni 2009)

So... also an der Temperatur kann's nicht liegen. Die Graka wird zwar ziemlich warm, aber nach ein bisschen Gegoogle hat sich herausgestellt, dass das für dieses Model ganz normal ist - zumal ich mein Gehäuse offen habe (das hätte ich vielleicht noch erwähnen sollen). Der Memtest hat leider auch keine Fehler gefunden. Noch irgendwelche Ideen? Ich dreh hier echt langsam durch


----------



## PC Heini (3. Juni 2009)

Hättest Du ev. noch ein anderes Netzteil zur Hand? Wenn ja, bau dies mal ein. Sitzt der Kühlkörper noch richtig auf dem Prozessor? 
Mehr wüsste ich auch nicht mehr.


----------



## moemaster (3. Juni 2009)

Also mit dem Prozessor stimmt alles - sieht zumindest nicht verkehrt aus  Ein zweites Netzteil habe ich leider nicht zur Hand, aber kann das daran denn überhaupt liegen? Wäre das kaputt würde der PC doch eigentlich gar nicht erst angehen, oder?


----------



## PC Heini (3. Juni 2009)

Na ja, die Elektronik hat ihre eigenen Macken. Ein defekter Kondensator kann da übel mitspielen. Bei einer Officeanwendung läuft der PC ideal, beim gamen, wo auch mehr Power verlangt wird, ist dann schluss.
Auch mit den Temperatur Sensoren ist nicht zu spassen. Der meldet dem System zu heiss, das System macht ne Notabschaltung zum schutz des PCs. Wie Du siehst, ist es nicht einfach. Gerade wegen Deiner Aussage, dass es quasi über Nacht passiert ist, tipp ich auf das Netzteil. Bevor Du aber unnötig Geld ausgibst, frag Dich bei Kollegen um, ob ev. einer eins zum ausleihen hätte.


----------



## ronaldh (4. Juni 2009)

moemaster hat gesagt.:


> So... also an der Temperatur kann's nicht liegen. Die Graka wird zwar ziemlich warm, aber nach ein bisschen Gegoogle hat sich herausgestellt, dass das für dieses Model ganz normal ist - zumal ich mein Gehäuse offen habe (das hätte ich vielleicht noch erwähnen sollen). Der Memtest hat leider auch keine Fehler gefunden. Noch irgendwelche Ideen? Ich dreh hier echt langsam durch



Grundsätzlich würde ich die GraKa nicht völlig ausschliessen. Da die Fehler ja nur bei Spielen (also im 3D-Betrieb) auftreten, kann hier auch ein Defekt vorliegen. Kannst Du die Karte mal testweise tauschen (z.B. mit der Graka eines Freundes)?


----------



## berndf78 (23. Juni 2009)

Hi,

ein ähnliches Problem hatte ich auch mit meiner 8800GT OC2. Am Anfang dachte ich auch an alles andere außer der GraKa, aber wie sich dann herausstellte, war der GraKa-Speicher schuld. Allerdings konnte ich das Problem durch heruntertakten des GraKa-Speichers lösen (war ab Werk schon übertaktet). Jetzt ist mein Speicher halt nur noch um 10% schneller als Standard, statt um 15%. Dafür ist der GraKa-Chip nochmal 15% schneller geworden durch eine andere Kühlung (Thermalright HR-03GT).

Also wie gesagt, ich vermute den GraKa-Speicher als schuldigen.

mfg
Bernd


----------

